

Best of Global Game Jam - gnoupi
http://www.indiegames.com/blog/2009/02/best_of_global_game_jam.html

======
robfitz
i haven't played all of them, but there are some sharp designs in there. i
particularly like terraqua, despite the somewhat strange choice of silverlight
over flash: <http://globalgamejam.org/games/terraqua>

